# Tenants had enough, help cops bust dealers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Laurel J. Sweet*
Thursday, October 12, 2006 - Updated: 12:34 AM EST

*T*hey terrorized a neighborhood, enlisted children to do their dirty work and even survived a bullet or two to make a filthy buck. 
 But when the law-abiding families of Bromley-Heath had enough of them, 23 alleged cocaine dealers operating in the shadows of the crime-plagued Jamaica Plain housing development lost their jobs. 
"When you're trying to alleviate a problem, you go for the throat. We expect there'll be a lot of peace of mind for the people who live there," Acting *Boston Police* Commissioner Al Goslin said after yesterday's multi-agency roundup of two dozen drug-trafficking defendants.

 Collectively, 18 of the 23 accused have been arraigned on other charges some 550 times, according to documents filed in U.S. District Court in Boston. 
 Since spring, Operation Brick House, a partership by Boston police and the FBI, has been wiring up good guys to collect evidence against the crooks. Not undercover cops and agents, though, but average Joes who recorded and videotaped hand-to-hand buys. 
Over the course of the six-month investigation, there were "only a handful of days" when cooperating witnesses failed to purchase crack or powdered coke, authorities said. "The innocent residents of Bromley-Heath should not have to live with open-air drug markets," said acting U.S. Attorney Michael Loucks. 
Boston FBI Special Agent in Charge Kenneth Kaiser said, "We have a commitment to ensure a safe residence for these people." 
As of early last night, 12 of the 23 had been arrested either on state or federal charges, five were already in custody for other cases and six remained at-large, including a man in a wheelchair. The accused range in age from 16 to 43. 
One defendant, Amos Carrasquillo, 18, was shot by police Saturday after he allegedly pointed a gun at a cop while fleeing a traffic stop. His injuries were not life-threatening. 
Three other defendants, Jameel Gibbons, Robert Loving and Gerrod Brown, have survived being shot as part of an ongoing feud between gangs from Heath and Holworthy streets. 
Between January and mid-July, Loucks said 25 percent of the city's fatal shootings and 40 percent of non-fatal shootings happened at Bromley-Heath. 
"The cases will be heard in courtrooms," Suffolk District Attorney Daniel Conley said of the drug arrests, "but the effects will be felt on the corners, in the stairwells and in the apartments of Bromley-Heath."

[email protected]


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It was hilarious, watching the guy we were sent to grab, cry like a pussy! I asked if he remembered what happened back in 1998 when the Feds came in and locked up 40+ people for the same crimes. He said he hadn't seen any back since then. *
*He knew he was in deep trouble when the 8 guys (2 with FBI vests and an M-16) came knocking. He then started ratting people out and singing like a canary. See you in 10 years fuck-o. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good F'kn Job!


----------

